# Teaching the Leave It



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

What method do you fell is the best one for teaching the LEAVE IT or THAT'LL DO command?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

When I started herding with Thunder he already had a solid recall command down solid. 
I rolled it over into the "That'll do" command.

The "That'll do" command was given first with a "Here" right behind it and the "Here" was faded out on stock work once he understood it with no distractions. 

The "distractions" are always key to getting any command solid. 

From the time he was a pup he had a 100% solid recall for "here" in daily calls and "Front" for competition recalls.


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

We kind of are learning it right now- the that'll do command, but it goes along with the hier. And again we do have obedience already. So it is not that big of a deal...

As of leave it. I use "pfui" and this is leave it now... But this one is very powerful and it is kind of an emergency one!
for that the first impression needs to be a good one. It has to imprint and last. But that varies on the dog and situation. Often, I did not make a training session for it. Life presented opportunities for me early on... accidental learning...lol

The leave it teaching is I put pup or dog in a sit or down depending on , some can stand and put a treat on the floor. when they go for it, I quickly cover the treat with my hand say the leave it command and I do claim it with my body language. When they leave it, I praise and give a different treat. 
Later on when they are older, even if I say pfui, they will receive praise for giving me the right response...


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I start puppies normally with a "Akkkk" sound, and I remove whatever it is saying "leave it". So the "aaakkkk" as they age will either make them pop their head up or halt the behavior and then I couple it with 'leave it'. Then I wean off the sound and just say the words. I tend to have a vocabulary I use with my dogs. Sometimes it's sounds, other times it's words, sometimes it ecollar. Depends on the situation and distance but I take the path that makes what I want to happen - happen.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ecollar low or high depending on the context of teaching it.


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

No matter how you teach Leave It I believe this command is just as important as a recall and you'll probably use it more. What I have also found over the years is that Leave It seems to work better than any other command for stopping a dog from chasing. Not really sure why but maybe they figure if they catch it they can't touch it anyway so what the hell. I drill it into my dogs constantly

http://youtu.be/Yb5V8MQo0vY


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Larry Krohn said:


> No matter how you teach Leave It I believe this command is just as important as a recall and you'll probably use it more. What I have also found over the years is that Leave It seems to work better than any other command for stopping a dog from chasing. Not really sure why but maybe they figure if they catch it they can't touch it anyway so what the hell. I drill it into my dogs constantly
> 
> http://youtu.be/Yb5V8MQo0vY


Nice but you failed to tell the real story Larry. Rumor has it that you're a BAD COOK and the dogs know it! LOL

Agree that it's as important as other control means. Nice dogs, nice steak....!


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Nice but you failed to tell the real story Larry. Rumor has it that you're a BAD COOK and the dogs know it! LOL
> 
> Agree that it's as important as other control means. Nice dogs, nice steak....!


Shit I never thought of that Howard. You may be right. Lol.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

To stop mine from chasing or doing something they shouldn't I use a "QUIT" but I don't use that in herding because it's to much of a negative. 
"Leave it" or "that'll do"simply means this is what I want for now. The tone is not negative like the "QUIT".


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> To stop mine from chasing or doing something they shouldn't I use a "QUIT" but I don't use that in herding because it's to much of a negative.
> "Leave it" or "that'll do"simply means this is what I want for now. The tone is not negative like the "QUIT".


 Good point, I didn't think of clarifying it this way. Because it is not a negative command to stop all drive for it. It actually is kind of sort of a praise for a job well done/end of "exercise" ...

A Leave it in the _common sense_ for me would be "Pfui" and that's a last resort, and you better do not ever think of trying this again....


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Kat Hunsecker said:


> Good point, I didn't think of clarifying it this way. Because it is not a negative command to stop all drive for it. It actually is kind of sort of a praise for a job well done/end of "exercise" ...
> 
> A Leave it in the _common sense_ for me would be "Pfui" and that's a last resort, and you better do not ever think of trying this again....


Kat, in Switzerland or Germany "Pfui" is generally known as a Gottfriedstutz, lass das "bitte"!! Generally used by pet owners.

If a dog or pup disobeys, "No" "Nein" followed up with something physical should suffice.

What is the difference between "leave it" or "No" / Nein"?? As far as I see it you are turning the canine into a "is he/she completely in Charge of is he/she debating.

I'm off my busman's holiday


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I'm off my busman's holiday


Yeaaaa! Welcome back, Gillan.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"I'm off my busman's holiday".


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Leave it and that'll do are two separate commands. Leave it I train with a long line and mark and reward. That'll do is similar but the reward is re-engagement with the stock. My dogs probably think call offs are opportunity for reward not necessarily the end of the work--or something they desire. This is very important for the beginning dog. Anya thinks the recall is set up for another flank. I'm now chaining a recall to my feet with a platz command. I don't allow handlers to use leave it on stock. That's reserved for things the dog shouldn't engage in the first place.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Kat Hunsecker said:


> A Leave it in the _common sense_ for me would be "Pfui" and that's a last resort, and you better do not ever think of trying this again....


 AHHHHH! Kinda says it all. IMO all one needs to do is showcase a leadership position...the dog will follow.


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Kat, in Switzerland or Germany "Pfui" is generally known as a Gottfriedstutz, lass das "bitte"!! Generally used by pet owners.
> 
> If a dog or pup disobeys, "No" "Nein" followed up with something physical should suffice.
> 
> ...


 LOL..
See for me Pfui is, absolutely not your business, while Nein can be just a no, don't do that please, try something else, reminder...
Nein, can just let them know this is not what I want at this moment pfui is never ever even dare to... if this makes it clearer...

The difference is in the use..." leave it" is leave the stock, In my group we use "get out" (of there) to get them away (from the stock), or I prefer German "geh raus" . So for me or my group" leave it" (the stock)is not confused with" leave it" as in this not your business as pet people would use it.... ( because the sheep are the business of the dog)

@ Howard Gaines III:

\\/


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I sit down with people and discuss life and other venue command vs herding commands. I try to keep herding separate. Although I was on tj agility field with my dog coming off the last jump headed for the exit. In a panic I yelled "right there.". She stopped cold. Out for my guys is create more distance but they are still working.


----------

